# TAX on guitars



## yardlettuce (Sep 10, 2017)

Do you pay tax on guitars? I just moved from a place where they don't have sales tax and I just wanted to buy a guitar from L&M


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

yardlettuce said:


> Do you pay tax on guitars? I just moved from a place where they don't have sales tax and I just wanted to buy a guitar from L&M


PST 7% and GST 5% in BC


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

13% in Ontario. I buy used to not pay tax.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Player99 said:


> 13% in Ontario. I buy used to not pay tax.


More specifically, used guitars must be purchased _privately_ (i.e. not retail) to not pay tax....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

come to scenic delaware. we have no sales tax, but we have a screen door factory


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Also, if you trade, you should only pay tax on the difference, not the full retail new price.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

if youre a card carrying First Nation indigenous person, you get a break on tax as well, I believe. Unlikely to be the case here though


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Alberta: 5% GST only
no PST......yet


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Quebec, we like paying taxes !!!


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

NL... just as well to add 15% onto everything... we pay extra for our booming economy and excellent quality of life... har har har...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ronbeast said:


> NL... just as well to add 15% onto everything... we pay extra for our booming economy and excellent quality of life... har har har...


We pay the 15% too, and send our extra tax money to NL so they can continue their excellent quality of life.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I just bought a used guitar from the states and paid pst and gst at the post office here in Manitoba.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

15 percent in Nova Scotia as well. And ~180 percent on tobacco


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> We pay the 15% too, and send our extra tax money to NL so they can continue their excellent quality of life.


Well, nothing seems to be working here. The latest study says we need to cut spending or increase annual revenue by at least 2B or there is almost a 100% chance we will go bankrupt within the next 100 years; some studies claim it could be as soon as 2022.

The problem here is our governments make piss poor decisions, are fiscally irresponsible, and past generations have saddled us with so much debt that it’s impossible to climb out of debt when you’re the slowest growing province in Canada. It got so bad that there was even a tax on books; in the province with the highest illiteracy rate in Canada. Our entire provincial political system here is a farce, and the conflicts of interest would make your head spin.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ronbeast said:


> Well, nothing seems to be working here. The latest study says we need to cut spending or increase annual revenue by at least 2B or there is almost a 100% chance we will go bankrupt within the next 100 years; some studies claim it could be as soon as 2022.
> 
> The problem here is our governments make piss poor decisions, are fiscally irresponsible, and past generations have saddled us with so much debt that it’s impossible to climb out of debt when you’re the slowest growing province in Canada. It got so bad that there was even a tax on books; in the province with the highest illiteracy rate in Canada. Our entire provincial political system here is a farce, and the conflicts of interest would make your head spin.


So Ron, what you're saying is the political system in good ole Nfld. is similar to everywhere else. One thing you have and I have heard it said many times, that Nfld. has the nicest people in Canada.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> So Ron, what you're saying is the political system in good ole Nfld. is similar to everywhere else. One thing you have and I have heard it said many times, that Nfld. has the nicest people in Canada.


That’s the only thing that keeps most of us here. The people here have nothing left to give, but if you need the shirt off their back, they’ll gladly oblige. You can’t walk into a house without being offered a meal, a drink, a place to sleep.

It’s like a case of Stockholm syndrome here; as much as we hate just about everything here, there’s a lot of pride in the province, and the people really do mean well. Things are going to get better here, but we need a huge mindset shift in the next few years if we really want to see change.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ronbeast said:


> The problem here is our governments make piss poor decisions, are fiscally irresponsible, and past generations have saddled us with so much debt that it’s impossible to climb out of debt



You just described Ontario, and the rest of the country once Trudeau is done with it.


----------

